# PHP Script per Java ausführen



## patklu1988 (25. Jul 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Auf meinem Server liegt eine php Datei und diese möchte ich per Java starten.
Der Code meiner Java Datei sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
URL server = new URL("http://www.mein-server.de/mail/writer.php");
		
		URLConnection connnection = server.openConnection();
```

Nur so funktioniert es leider nicht....

Prinzip besteht halt darin das diese php Datei eine Mail versendet und halt vorher einen Empfänger aus der DB ausliest. Was auch alles funktioniert, sobald ich diese aus einer anderen Quelle starte, also muss es an der Verbindung Java-Application->Server liegen...

Also ist meine Frage in zwei Teile gesplittet, entweder ist der Java Code fehlerhaft, oder im Bereich meines Servers wird es aus einem mir unbekannten Grund geblockt (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann...)

PS der Pfad zur Datei ist korreckt hab ich glaub ich gefühlte 100mal überprüft, hinterher einfach copy&paste im Browser und hat geklappt.

Grüße


----------



## Anti-Banane (25. Jul 2014)

ich empfehle bei sowas grundsätzlich tools wie wireshark und natürlich einblick in die server-locks um festzustellen ob denn vom pc aus überhaupt eine verbindung an den server geht und ob dies vom server auch korrekt ausgeführt wird


hint : URLConnection.openConnection() alleine reicht nicht ... da fehlt noch ein bissl was ... mehr dazu auf in der DOC [japi]URLConnection[/japi]


----------



## patklu1988 (25. Jul 2014)

Ich guck mir das gleich mal an... Aber danke erstmal für die schnelle hilfe


----------

